# Airtel Launches Unlimited 512 Kbps @Rs. 1499/ per month



## ravi_9793 (Nov 25, 2007)

Airtel broadband has decreased price of Unlimited 512 Kbps.Earlier it was Rs. 1995/- per month.
Now they have decreased price to Rs. 1499/- per month.

With that you also get a rental free dot phone.And call cost will be:
Rs. 1/ pulse

Check this page.
*www.airtel.in/ForYou_BroadBand_Plans.aspx?path=1/9/146&cid=2&pid=342


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 25, 2007)

$ucks

would go for 2 mbps ulimited from BSNL and share with neighbour so its around 1500 Rs !


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 25, 2007)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> $ucks
> 
> would go for 2 mbps ulimited from BSNL and share with neighbour so its around 1500 Rs !


is there any plan of unlimited 2 mbps @ Rs. 3000.- per month from bsnl??


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 25, 2007)

^^No.I think he is assuming that it'll be a reality soon.
I think its a gr8 offer from Airtel.

Edit : The speed is still upto.That sucks.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 25, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> ^^No.I think he is assuming that it'll be a reality soon.
> I think its a gr8 offer from Airtel.
> 
> Edit : The speed is still upto.That sucks.


U want to say..speed of Airtel sucks.....
Dear I am on UL 256..and most of time I get speed around 300 Kbps.


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 25, 2007)

ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> U want to say..speed of Airtel sucks.....
> Dear I am on UL 256..and most of time I get speed around 300 Kbps.


I don't want to argue but if we get speeds more than what is stated as can be maximum achieved on this plan then why is it still upto.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 25, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> I don't want to argue but if we get speeds more than what is stated as can be maximum achieved on this plan then why is it still upto.


dear they say uptp 256 or 512 Kbps..........
Because there is always fluctuation in bandwidth.Some time you may get less speed than package.and there are tons of illiterate broadband customers in India.

They will start shouting...


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 25, 2007)

If airtel was here i would have certainly gone for airtel.
Offtopic :
ADSL sucks as the maximum upload speed is just 1Mbps currently(scientists have found a method of increasing speeds but god knows when will it become commercially possible).ADSL requires the user to understand a lot of terms concerning the Line stats as far as india is concerned.Only god knows how to save u if ur stuck with a problem with ADSL line faults.


----------



## koolbluez (Nov 25, 2007)

any idea on that [url=*www.airtel.in/ForYou_BroadBand_Plans.aspx?path=1/9/146&cid=2&pid=339]8mbps [/URL]plan of airtel? no unlimited


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Nov 25, 2007)

I guess the tariff has been reduced for delhi circle only. They still are giving 512kbps UL for 1999/- in Kerala.


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 25, 2007)

It's 1999 bucks for Tamil Nadu. If it's going to be Rs 1.5k PM for 512k line, I'll switch to Airtel. 


Also don't wait for BSNL Dataone to offer better plans. I'm sure Airtel will match other ISP's plan whenever necessary.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 25, 2007)

koolbluez said:
			
		

> any idea on that [url=*www.airtel.in/ForYou_BroadBand_Plans.aspx?path=1/9/146&cid=2&pid=339]8mbps [/URL]plan of airtel? no unlimited


It is under process.I guess it will be available in 1 month.but I have no idea about its plan and price.

Inface I have seen 8 Mbps banners and posters in Airtel office.


Good News..they have started 8 Mbps speed in chennai.
look here:
*www.airtel.in/ForYou_BroadBand_Plans.aspx?path=1/9/146&cid=14



			
				cool_techie_tvm said:
			
		

> I guess the tariff has been reduced for delhi circle only. They still are giving 512kbps UL for 1999/- in Kerala.


Now this tariff is available for entire North Zone.But I have no idea about south zone.



			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> It's 1999 bucks for Tamil Nadu. If it's going to be Rs 1.5k PM for 512k line, I'll switch to Airtel.
> 
> 
> Also don't wait for BSNL Dataone to offer better plans. I'm sure Airtel will match other ISP's plan whenever necessary.


yes..512 UL plan is still of Rs. 1995/- in tamil nadu.

But I hope they will update it soon, as they have updated for entire North zone.

But good news is that you have 8 Mbps plan(available only in chennai)


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 25, 2007)

^^ 
What's the point? It's insanely priced. None in their right frame of mind would go for 8 mbps line. Rs 20k for 100gb cap. WTH?


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Nov 25, 2007)

is there a night unilimted thing on this 8mb/s?


----------



## xbonez (Nov 25, 2007)

one thing gud about Airtel is that they're well known for giving speeds greater than stated.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 25, 2007)

Guys do yöü think this is real price they are giving out.remember..when outgoing were 6 Rs and incoming 3 Rs..
They had good meal at those times until reliance came in...
I think it also same in broadband.
These big companies are just taking our share of benefit....until someone thinks its time to move forward.
I feel todays india's progress is been given to person of selfish and greedy.
Everybody forget..India will never will become a super power.


Anyway this 1499 is just a eye wash.
Add 12% to it...and other charges.
It will come close to 1800


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 25, 2007)

W i d e S c r e e N said:
			
		

> is there a night unilimted thing on this 8mb/s?


not yet 



			
				xbonez said:
			
		

> one thing gud about Airtel is that they're well known for giving speeds greater than stated.


agree with you.



			
				naveen_reloaded said:
			
		

> Guys do yöü think this is real price they are giving out.remember..when outgoing were 6 Rs and incoming 3 Rs..
> They had good meal at those times until reliance came in...
> I think it also same in broadband.


Don't blame Airtel for that price..Infact bame TRAI.They were charging huge TAX from GSM player..while simple TAX to CDMA player.


Lets stop this..I Don't want to ague on this.
Lets come back to broadband servise.



> These big companies are just taking our share of benefit....until someone thinks its time to move forward.
> I feel todays india's progress is been given to person of selfish and greedy.
> Everybody forget..India will never will become a super power.


completely agree with U.



> Anyway this 1499 is just a eye wash.
> Add 12% to it...and other charges.
> It will come close to 1800


yaar...that every1 knows extra tax...and educational TAX...and that go in Indian Govnt. pocket..not in Airtel pocket.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 25, 2007)

No i think many dont know.they are just very much into the below 1.5k mark and jump into them.i was also one when i jumped into 256 unlimited.
When made the math it even overshot 1800 mark.
But the best thing is ,whoever is using it for 2k+ for 512 unlimited can enjoy this sweet opportunity..


----------



## shashank4u (Nov 25, 2007)

Thats a good news but they should make it more cheaper to compete with bsnl


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 25, 2007)

1500 Rs  ? thats cheap


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 25, 2007)

Just called AirTel customer care, guess we'll have to wait here in Karnataka for 512 kpbs  @ Rs. 1499


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 25, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^
yaa..price in south zone is yet not updated...but it should be done soon.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 25, 2007)

@ nucleus thanks for that info... i was already drooling here in bangalore


----------



## blueshift (Nov 25, 2007)

it is still overly priced compared to MTNL 2Mbps NU @ 1000/-
Atleast 33%(based on theorotical calculations) more data can be downloaded on MTNL plan.

Could anybody tell what are initial charges for Airtel plan?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 25, 2007)

blueshift said:
			
		

> Could anybody tell what are initial charges for Airtel plan?


Rs. 500/- security
Rs. 250/- incase you want a telephone handset

Nothing else.Free installation.Free shifting to another address.


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 25, 2007)

Gigacore said:
			
		

> @ nucleus thanks for that info... i was already drooling here in bangalore



YW


----------



## rajasekharan (Nov 27, 2007)

damn costly


----------



## Ricky (Nov 28, 2007)

Well.. 
Its not costly..
See.. its 1499 for 512 kbps ..earlier was 1999 for same, slowly we will see it for Rs. 1000 a month .. its a gradual process 

BTW, whenver we get unlimited plan then those plans are shared plans so they always mention "UPTO" 

I just came to know about this now .. hmm.. hmm.... hm.... i was thinking to shift to 512 kbps UL if I can get it for Rs.  ~1.5K 

I hv to think ..


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 28, 2007)

Ricky said:
			
		

> Well..
> Its not costly..
> See.. its 1499 for 512 kbps ..earlier was 1999 for same, slowly we will see it for Rs. 1000 a month .. its a gradual process


yes.......
Everything can't change at a sudden.Good thing is ..it is changing.



> BTW, whenver we get unlimited plan then those plans are shared plans so they always mention "UPTO"


Only home plan are said upto.But business plan get 1:1 bandwidth.

Means if U have 256 UL plan..than ur bandwidth will never go below 256 Kbps.
But there can be some rare time, when bandwidth is below 256 kbps..like 230 kbps or something.


----------



## xbonez (Nov 28, 2007)

^^upto 80% of advertised speeds is admissible. anything less than that is bad


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 1, 2007)

Gigacore said:
			
		

> @ nucleus thanks for that info... i was already drooling here in bangalore


Hey I think it is launched in Karnataka
See here !!!!!!!!


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 1, 2007)

^^^^^^^
thanks for updating.
yes..Airtel is updating price of zouth zone also.


----------



## Tech$oft (Dec 1, 2007)

hey is this wireless ???


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 1, 2007)

Tech$oft said:
			
		

> hey is this wireless ???


No this is not wireless.
Although Airtel provide fast wireless internet connection too.


----------



## Tech$oft (Dec 1, 2007)

which connection ru talking abt
i hve never heard wireless connection fast on airtel


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 1, 2007)

Update: I just called AirTel Customer Care on 4251234, they said they'll take a week to start the plan here in Karnataka, guess we'll have to wait.

See here !!!!!!!!


----------



## shadow2get (Dec 2, 2007)

NucleusKore said:
			
		

> Update: I just called AirTel Customer Care on 4251234, they said they'll take a week to start the plan here in Karnataka, guess we'll have to wait.
> 
> See here !!!!!!!!


 
Even I had called up the Airtel Customer Care & the guy told me that the plan would start to get effect from Wednesday/Thursday in Bangalore.

I enquired about them giving 512kbps UL @ Rs. 999. He replied to that it can happen next month Jan 2008 or 1/2 months from now.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 2, 2007)

shadow2get said:
			
		

> Even I had called up the Airtel Customer Care & the guy told me that the plan would start to get effect from Wednesday/Thursday in Bangalore.
> 
> I enquired about them giving 512kbps UL @ Rs. 999. He replied to that it can happen next month Jan 2008 or 1/2 months from now.


Airtel is really planing bigger.
They are currently concentrating on 8Mbps speed.And with that..they will decrease price of all plans.

So, wait .......Airtel has some big plans in mind.


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 2, 2007)

shadow2get said:
			
		

> Even I had called up the Airtel Customer Care & the guy told me that the plan would start to get effect from Wednesday/Thursday in Bangalore.
> 
> I enquired about them giving 512kbps UL @ Rs. 999. He replied to that it can happen next month Jan 2008 or 1/2 months from now.



Then I am waiting, why rush, I already am on 999 @ 256 kpbs UL


----------



## Tech$oft (Dec 2, 2007)

ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> Airtel is really planing bigger.
> They are currently concentrating on 8Mbps speed.And with that..they will decrease price of all plans.
> 
> So, wait .......Airtel has some big plans in mind.


Are they really gonna decrease the prices of other internet plans 
imean MO and edge.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 2, 2007)

Tech$oft said:
			
		

> Are they really gonna decrease the prices of other internet plans
> imean MO and edge.


I can't say exactly........because these are  inside decisions.
but yes..Expect something better from Airtel.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 3, 2007)

Ravi it seems yöü are a big fan of Airtel and know everything about it..how come man? Awesome.

Ok i have one question.

What is the profit for these isp by giving us more bandwidth and at the same time reducing the price? I dont get it.
It really been one year or so, if i remember so,they have been having these plans....now they are changing.why cant they keep it for say another  1 year...small bandwidth..more profit..bandwidth saved...
This may be stupid..what is the real take?


And also is 999 rs 512 kbps ul true???


P.s ... If dayanidhi maran was here...he would have bought these tariff down some months back...


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 3, 2007)

naveen_reloaded said:
			
		

> Ravi it seems yöü are a big fan of Airtel and know everything about it..how come man? Awesome.


yaa..I like Airtel BB serivice and support.They give best possible support in real time.



> What is the profit for these isp by giving us more bandwidth and at the same time reducing the price? I dont get it.
> It really been one year or so, if i remember so,they have been having these plans....now they are changing.why cant they keep it for say another  1 year...small bandwidth..more profit..bandwidth saved...
> This may be stupid..what is the real take?


They are reducing price because TRAI is reducing taxes..and also the company from ISP buys bandwidth is reducing price.




> And also is 999 rs 512 kbps ul true???


Can't say exactly...but there is very less possibility of this in near future.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks ..even i too like it..

But prev month they charged of isd call,which i didnt make.
Except this..they are awesome


----------



## Ambar (Dec 3, 2007)

man 512kbps  ul at 999rs would be gr8....


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 3, 2007)

naveen_reloaded said:
			
		

> But prev month they charged of isd call,which i didnt make.
> Except this..they are awesome


Lock your phone with digital code.
Now U won't face any problem


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 3, 2007)

Ya did it soon after i said my bill prev month.
Now exclusive for net and also for online multiplayer...


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 3, 2007)

naveen_reloaded said:
			
		

> Ya did it soon after i said my bill prev month.
> Now exclusive for net and also for online multiplayer...


yaa..Games On Demand is great thing.
I also play GODS sometimes.
Monthly Fee is Rs. 199/-


----------



## PraKs (Dec 3, 2007)

Do not go for 512 Plan.. Damn more people go for it, They will not come with Mbps plans..

When BSNL can give for just 500 Rs Why cant this people give ?


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 3, 2007)

I do not know about the rest of the country, but here in Mangalore AirTel was the first to come out with broadband, they were the first to introduce unlimited plans. BSNL has *ALWAYS* been playing catch here.

I believe they have the same "MBPS" plan like BSNL for Rs. 500, I was told that when I enquired. Such a plan is not useful unless you want to browse like an owl in the night. It is only useful for those who want to download GBs every night, not for casual browsing.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 3, 2007)

PraKs said:
			
		

> Do not go for 512 Plan.. Damn more people go for it, They will not come with Mbps plans..
> 
> When BSNL can give for just 500 Rs Why cant this people give ?



BSNL have two 512 Kbps  unlimited plan.
1) Business UL 6000 Plus-->> Monthly rental Rs. 6000/-
2) Business UL 6000-->> Monthly rental Rs. 6000/-

And BSNL 500 plan has :
speed-->> 256 Kbps- 2 Mbps
Download limit-->> 2.5 GB/ month

Now what you say!!!


----------



## Voldy (Dec 3, 2007)

thanks for the info buddy


----------



## navino87 (Dec 4, 2007)

I am currently using airtel 999 256kbps unlimited.... IS it better 2 switch 2 airtel 1499 512kbps unlimited????

another question : @ present iam using *220 BX modem.. wil they change tis device if i switch 2 *512kbps unlimited??? as iam bit unhappy wit *220 BX modem...*


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 4, 2007)

navino87 said:
			
		

> I am currently using airtel 999 256kbps unlimited.... IS it better 2 switch 2 airtel 1499 512kbps unlimited????


Yes for sure.



> another question : @ present iam using *220 BX modem.. wil they change tis device if i switch 2 *512kbps unlimited??? as iam bit unhappy wit *220 BX modem...*


In both plan..you will get BX220 Modem, unless you don't request for other modem.

No, they won't change your modem when you change your plan.

If you think, there is some problem with your modem..than they will change your modem without changing any plan.


----------



## navino87 (Dec 4, 2007)

^^^ thanks for ur reply man.... BTW wats the average download n upload speed tat u get with Unlimited 512 Kbps plan???

With my Unlimited 256 Kbps plan i get an avg download speed of 30 kbps n maximum of 34 kbps... n i get an avg upload speed of 27 kbps n maximum of 30 kbps...

is it worth 2 switch at moment r will there be another change in plan??? like ul512 @ rs 999??? any idea????


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 4, 2007)

navino87 said:
			
		

> ^^^ thanks for ur reply man.... BTW wats the average download n upload speed tat u get with Unlimited 512 Kbps plan???


I have never tried 512 Kbps Ul plan.So, can't say exactly.

But Airtel provide good bandwidth according to plan.



> With my Unlimited 256 Kbps plan i get an avg download speed of 30 kbps n maximum of 34 kbps... n i get an avg upload speed of 27 kbps n maximum of 30 kbps...
> 
> is it worth 2 switch at moment r will there be another change in plan??? like ul512 @ rs 999??? any idea????


yaa..it is worth to shift to 512 Kbps plan.

I don't think 512 Kbps plan will be available @ Rs. 999/- in near future.


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 4, 2007)

ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> I don't think 512 Kbps plan will be available @ Rs. 999/- in near future.



Yes even I feel so, not before 6 months at least


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 4, 2007)

@navino 

It all depends on how much yöü use and whether yöü can pay that money..as yöü are using 256 like me,yöü know the bill nearly touches the 1.2k mark...

And remember that 1499 + tax = 1800 

So if yöü are willing to add 600 Rs to your current bill,then it should be fine...

But their service is really good.

As i said it all finally depends on whether yöü can afford and have ability to saturate your bandwidth all time...


----------



## navino87 (Dec 4, 2007)

thanks a lot for your reply guys... Now i wanna convince my dad to switch the plan 

BTW any digitians using Unlimited 512 Kbps @Rs. 1499???


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 4, 2007)

navino87 said:
			
		

> BTW any digitians using Unlimited 512 Kbps @Rs. 1499???


I have seen one connection on 512 Kbps..getting speed around 55-60 KBPS.

But that time tariff was Rs.1995/- per month.


----------



## speedyguy (Dec 7, 2007)

m still happy wit bsnl 256 plan UL for 999/mnth....speeds r kool

"Edited"
Enjoy~!


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 7, 2007)

speedyguy said:
			
		

> m still happy wit bsnl 512 plan UL for 999/mnth....speeds r kool
> 
> Enjoy~!


what..512 UL plan from BSNL??

can U plz explain the plan in deatils??/


----------



## navino87 (Dec 7, 2007)

navino87 said:
			
		

> thanks a lot for your reply guys... Now i wanna convince my dad to switch the plan
> 
> BTW any digitians using Unlimited 512 Kbps @Rs. 1499???



Some how i managed 2 convince my dad  Now i sent mail requesting airtel 2 change the plan...


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 7, 2007)

navino87 said:
			
		

> Some how i managed 2 convince my dad  Now i sent mail requesting airtel 2 change the plan...


 If U want to get plan changed in 3-4 working days........
Than just call 121 from your Airtel landline....and request for plan change.

The customer care person will ask your account number for conformation.


----------



## speedyguy (Dec 7, 2007)

correction made...

Enjoy~!


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 7, 2007)

speedyguy said:
			
		

> m still happy wit bsnl 256 plan UL for 999/mnth....speeds r kool
> 
> "Edited"
> Enjoy~!


Ok..U have edited ur post.

I was really suprised to see 512 Kbps UL from BSNL @ rs, 999.- only


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 7, 2007)

I still feel that BSNL-500 is rock solid for most Digitians.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 7, 2007)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> I still feel that BSNL-500 is rock solid for most Digitians.


yes..but only for home user who can work in night.

There are many public /private commercial offices..which work in daytime.


----------



## navino87 (Dec 8, 2007)

ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> If U want to get plan changed in 3-4 working days........
> Than just call 121 from your Airtel landline....and request for plan change.
> 
> The customer care person will ask your account number for conformation.


I called to 121 frm my lan line... The CC people tell tat "still tis plan has't implemented... Call us on mon or tuesday". But local people tell tat tis plan has implemented... just mail ur request 2 care.tamilnadu@airtelbroadband.in


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 8, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^

This plan is available in tamil nadu also.
*airtelbroadband.in/ForYou_BroadBand_Plans.aspx?path=1/9/146&cid=14&pid=477

With this U get a rental free landline with 1 india plan.


----------



## navino87 (Dec 8, 2007)

ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> ^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> This plan is available in tamil nadu also.
> *airtelbroadband.in/ForYou_BroadBand_Plans.aspx?path=1/9/146&cid=14&pid=477
> ...



But why does the cc people tell so??? BTW wat does rental free landline with 1 india plan mean??? benifits???


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 8, 2007)

navino87 said:
			
		

> But why does the cc people tell so??? BTW wat does rental free landline with 1 india plan mean??? benifits???


About customer care ,I dont know.

Rental free landline-->> you will get a free Airtel landline connection...you have pay only if you make any call.

sorry..U wont get 1 India plan..rather a simple traiff plan.
Rs. 1 /pulse

1 pulse= 180 sec(local fixed line)
1 pulse=60 sec (local mobile)
1 pulse= 30 sec (all STD)


----------



## navino87 (Dec 8, 2007)

I checked the bill now... I am getting aprox 1800 pm for 999 plan... then when checked i was subscribed 2 rs.800 voice scheme... but i utilized only fo rs.8 . So now planning  unsubscribe voice scheme...


----------



## speedyguy (Dec 11, 2007)

@ravi_9793:

dont b surprised dude....newez  can u tel me hw wud u compare it 2 bsnl...m under thoughts...i hv dataone in blr...really had 2 wait long 2 get it so tats y treasuring it

Enjoy~!


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 11, 2007)

speedyguy said:
			
		

> @ravi_9793:
> 
> dont b surprised dude....newez  can u tel me hw wud u compare it 2 bsnl...m under thoughts...i hv dataone in blr...really had 2 wait long 2 get it so tats y treasuring it
> 
> Enjoy~!


Sorry..i am not getting U exactly.


----------



## speedyguy (Dec 11, 2007)

i currently hv bsnl 256kbps for 999/mnth.....had 2 wait very long to wait for this connection....i mean is airtel better in terms of service n consistancy....in bsnl most of time ts arnd 30-40k/s download rate but drops to 20-25 in peak hrs....so is it advisable to migrate 2 airtel fr me...wats ur say>? 
ps: ofcourse m die hard for speed n unlimited download anyday

Enjoy~!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 11, 2007)

Some one please confirm 256 kbps unlimited 750 Rs in south from Airtel


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 11, 2007)

^^^^^^^^
sorry.....I dont have south India data.Lets wait..if some1 conform it.

Best method is call 121 from any Airtel landline..and get the updates.

You can even call from any PCO..

There is one UL 750 plan...but speed is 128 Kbps....and with that U will get a rental free landline + Rs. 50 talktime every month.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 11, 2007)

Ya for south they changed ..512kbps ul is 1.5k Rs..
Still no update on the rumoured plan 256 kbps ul 750


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 12, 2007)

naveen_reloaded said:
			
		

> Ya for south they changed ..512kbps ul is 1.5k Rs..
> Still no update on the rumoured plan 256 kbps ul 750


As far my knowledge..this 256 Kbpa UL for RS. 750 is not going to happen in any part of India.....in near future.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 12, 2007)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> I still feel that BSNL-500 is rock solid for most Digitians.


Well.. it is not.. since I have changed to 500 from 900UL, my life is like hell.. I can't surf with peace in mind !!! My normal surfing is too heavy that it will take around 5GB ... either I have to shift to home1000 or 900UL again!


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 12, 2007)

speedyguy said:
			
		

> i currently hv bsnl 256kbps for 999/mnth.....had 2 wait very long to wait for this connection....i mean is airtel better in terms of service n consistancy....in bsnl most of time ts arnd 30-40k/s download rate but drops to 20-25 in peak hrs....so is it advisable to migrate 2 airtel fr me...wats ur say>?
> ps: ofcourse m die hard for speed n unlimited download anyday
> 
> Enjoy~!



I can just tell you that AirTel speeds here in Mangalore are good, you get 30 kBps for your connection


----------

